# New Ideas for Tegu enclosured



## Matt Lesh (Aug 4, 2014)

Hey everyone! just wanted to share photos of my newly made tegu enclosure. The dimension are 8ftx4ftx38in
Took about a month to build but i think it came out beautiful, hope you guys think the same!


----------



## Logan (Aug 4, 2014)

that is nice,good job!


----------



## Josh (Aug 4, 2014)

Looks great! Any tips for the newbies out there? What was the most difficult? What was one thing you wish you thought of before you started? Anything you'd change for next time?


----------



## Matt Lesh (Aug 4, 2014)

Id says just be careful when installing plexiglass as it likes to crack when drilling trough it :/ Id say defiantly plan out before hand and if anyone would like the schematics i used for this enclosure contact me and id be more than happy to send you pictures. Next time id probably add a little more viewing spots as there isn't much in my enclosure... Overall the tank came out excellent and i wish luck to anyone building their on cages as well!


----------



## Chris23039 (Aug 5, 2014)

Like the way you can open the front and top, must make it easy to get access right at the back


----------



## Matt Lesh (Aug 6, 2014)

yea Chris gives me awesome access to clean the cage and take the tegu out once in awhile


----------

